

HD Radio Is Crying Out to Be Heard - stepherm
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/09/technology/personaltech/09pogue.html?_r=1&em

======
paul7986
HD Radio vs all the radio and music on the Internet.

For me I choose the later, it's more personalized and what I want to listen to
seems infinite!

HD Radio might become the standard, but Im thinking the Internet(iTunes,
Internet Radio and Pandora's of the net) will kill it as it has done
w/Satellite Radio!

------
naikrovek
hd radio is dying because ibiquity charges $50 per receiver for decoding.
ibiquity is dying because hd radio is dying.

------
Raphael
Short of a government mandate, as done with over-the-air TV, it will never
gain significant marketshare.

